# Paint reaction when returning wheels



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

I've returned a couple of wheels, normal process followed and once I'd laid the top coat down it seems the paint has reacted, could this be because I didn't use the correct cleaning chemical such as panel wipe after sanding?



image hosting


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Looks like the primer was still wet


----------



## benjiV50 (May 25, 2015)

Ah I see thanks!


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

benjiV50 said:


> Ah I see thanks!


Panel wipe before primer, give it the correct drying time before applying base coat and clear.


----------



## bighead (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah had the same problem when i repaint my wheels , down to bad prep !


----------

